# Girls how do you feel about guys with foot fetishes?



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

I wouldn't really say I have a foot fetish per se, as I prefer other parts of the female body. However, I definitely can be turned by a girl with cute feet and likewise ugly feet are a major turn off for me. I hate it when a girl is completely perfect lookwise except for her feet. She loses major points for me (I mean in the looks department, overall looks aren't that important to me). 

But anyway, how would you feel about a guy being attracted to your feet? Do you find it weird? Would it bother you? 

Would you enjoy having you feet touched/massaged/played with by your boyfriend?


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

nah, it's not that weird to me.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Do you like sucking on toes?


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

komorikun said:


> Do you like sucking on toes?


Yes but only if the girl keeps her feet clean, otherwise I think it's gross. I once went out with this chick who's feet smelled and it was a huge turn off for me. But the last girl I messed around with had very clean, non smelly feet which I would have sucked if she had wanted me to but she was sort of a conservative girl so I just stuck with massaging them.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I love feet. Yum.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I think it is little bit odd to like toes that much. But def better fetish than rough and violent fetishes.

What do you think about toes nowadays when high heel shoes are too small and toes goes kind of wrong?


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I think it is little bit odd to like toes that much. But def better fetish than rough and violent fetishes.
> 
> What do you think about toes nowadays when high heel shoes are too small and toes goes kind of wrong?


I agree. Foot fetish's are odd.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

It would tickle. And I'm quite ticklish, so it wouldn't work. I'd start giggling and giggling induces awkwardness, which then again is followed by anxiety. There goes the mood.


----------



## sorrwel (May 20, 2012)

I've always wondered, what kind of feet qualify as "cute feet"? Women's feet all look the same to me, besides size.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

sorrwel said:


> I've always wondered, what kind of feet qualify as "cute feet"? Women's feet all look the same to me, besides size.


I agree. Women's feet and mens feet are pretty much the same except for size. I am not attracted to feet. I am wondering the same thing. I don't understand foot fetishs.


----------



## DiceOfDiscord (Sep 9, 2012)

sorrwel said:


> I've always wondered, what kind of feet qualify as "cute feet"? Women's feet all look the same to me, besides size.


I think people prefer high arches rather than really flat feet. Flat feet are wide, and kind of remind me of duck's feet. I don't really give a fig about feet though, that is just what I've noticed.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Maybe we should make a rate our feet thread?


----------



## Gryffindor85 (Nov 7, 2011)

I have a foot fetish, sometimes i just wank looking at pics, I also have a high heel fetish. However, if I really like someone, I obsesses over every inch of them. So I have face, hair, tummy, boob, butt, hips, legs etc. fetishes.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I have a foot fetish.

From my experience, I have met girls who get turned off by it, and girls that get turned on by it. In high school, I almost got with a girl who had a huge foot fetish...would have, too, if I had made a move...she liked me that way...

Then again, I have met girls who have very attractive feet, who think they are disgusting...don't understand that. Feet _can_ be disgusting, I admit that, but if you wash them every day and keep them trimmed and pedicured, they can be sexy as all out.

I have the kind of foot fetish where I can either take it or leave it. I am more turned on by the whole package. And I think men that harass women over their feet are total pervs; I don't understand why there are so many incidents of perverted men doing things like that in the news. They give foot fetishism a bad name.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


> Maybe we should make a rate our feet thread?


Do you think thats wise? Lol


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Probably not wise, because it will turn this into a porn site for some people.

...................


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

sorrwel said:


> I've always wondered, what kind of feet qualify as "cute feet"? Women's feet all look the same to me, besides size.


Feet do NOT all the look the same. It's hard to describe (and I don't know if other guys would agree with me on what constitutes cute feet) but I will try to explain.

So, basically I am looking for a foot that is well proportioned, not too long and thin or too short and fat, the toes not being too long or too short. Long curvy toes are ugly. Then I like rounded toes as opposed to pointed ones and the big toe should be symmetrically shaped.

Here is an example of a girl who has cute feet:










and here is an example of a girl with ugly feet:










Can't you see the difference? There is almost as much difference in the feet as in the rest of the body.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

^ Yes, I can see the difference.

Another example is Sarah Michelle Gellar, who every single foot fetishist(me included), calls a "foot goddess."

Freddie Prince Jr., who also has a foot fetish (self admitted), is a lucky dude!










EDIT: Oh crap, I hope I don't get in trouble for posting that image.


----------



## Recipe For Disaster (Jun 8, 2010)

Ive never found SMG hot so I dont care about her feet but they do look nice right there. However cute feet on an ugly girl is by no means enough to make me attracted.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I agree, and that's why I said it's about the total package.

Taylor Swift is another example of a celebrity that has the total package from head to toe.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

*havent read posts in this thread*

Feet are disgusting, gross and make me somewhat sick. I love every part of a man's body but feet...no ******* way. Just no.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Rossy said:


> Do you think thats wise? Lol


Judging the reactions of some men: no. But it would be popcorn worthy.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

My popcorn is ready lol


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Rossy said:


> My popcorn is ready lol


opcorn

And now?


----------



## MsDaisy (Dec 27, 2011)

I recently had my toes sucked on and I must say it feels erotically strange and lmao freaky. It didn't turn me on, more like grossed me out and left me wondering what the wtf is wrong with him. My toes weren't in the cleanest, nor trimmed condition at the time, and he's really lucky he didn't get kicked in the face, because that's what I felt like doing.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

It depends on the guy and if he's obsessed with it


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Recipe, that's a good-looking pair of feet.

We already have a hand thread, why not a foot thread?


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

I would say I have a slight foot fetish. To me, how a woman takes care of her feet is indicative of how she takes care of the rest of her body. Pedicures are relatively cheap and painless. If you're taking the extra step to make sure your feet look nice, you're probably not skimping anywhere else either. Men want women to be feminine. Untrimmed nails, callouses and hairy toes are not feminine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

feels said:


> I dated a guy once with a foot/trample fetish. When he first told me about it I had no problem with it at all. By the end of the relationship, though, I never wanted to date a guy with a foot fetish again. He completely ruined the whole thing for me. I think it was partly because he could only get turned on by feet or someone walking on him and as time went on it just got really old. I was really supportive of it, did what he wanted me to, and I got nothing in return. He was also just a huge a**hole. So, the whole thing just kinda of left a bitter taste in my mouth even though I know not all guys with foot fetishes would be like him.
> 
> edit: holy sh*t, the post below me just reminded me of something. He once told me that I wasn't feminine enough. He said because of his fetish he imagined that he would be dating someone a lot more feminine...which I wasn't. :wife I don't even know why I'm bringing this up. Now I'm just venting I guess lol


I've never dated a guy into feet but I got told by one of my exes over and over that I was not feminine enough. He was a real a-hole. Complained about my clothes and told me not to go to bars. He was rather crappy in bed too.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

path0gen said:


> I would say I have a slight foot fetish. To me, how a woman takes care of her feet is indicative of how she takes care of the rest of her body. Pedicures are relatively cheap and painless. If you're taking the extra step to make sure your feet look nice, you're probably not skimping anywhere else either. Men want women to be feminine. Untrimmed nails, callouses and hairy toes are not feminine.


I would never get a pedicure. My friend went and she got some serious fungus underneath one of her toenails that took months to go away. Those places are not terribly hygienic.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> I would never get a pedicure. My friend went and she got some serious fungus underneath one of her toenails that took months to go away. Those places are not terribly hygienic.


The last time I went to get a manicure the lady doing my nails had really nasty, long dirty fingernails..blehhh. I couldn't escape. I usually just do it myself though.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I would never get a pedicure. My friend went and she got some serious fungus underneath one of her toenails that took months to go away. Those places are not terribly hygienic.


That's one place out of thousands...


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I'll admit that I appreciate it when a woman has nice looking feet, and would have no problem doing stuff like kissing them, or sucking on toes or something like that, as long as they are clean.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

srschirm said:


> That's one place out of thousands...


Just think about it. At a lot of these places they are doing stuff that can draw blood. Cutting off cuticles, hangnails, calluses, etc. I don't think pedicure/manicure places are as heavily licensed as tattoo/piercing parlors and most of the people working in these places probably barely even have a high school education.


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't think I would care for it that much. I was approached by a foot fetish guy before, and the whole time we were talking he just stared at my feet. Awkward much? I think it would depend on how much the dude was into feet.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I would never get a pedicure. My friend went and she got some serious fungus underneath one of her toenails that took months to go away. Those places are not terribly hygienic.


If you have a choice between a) the place down the street where the entire work force is non English speaking Asian and have polaroids pasted onto obviously fake certifications, or b) a place a little out of the way, where the facilities are clean and the employees actually seem to know what they're doing and talking about but it costs $10 more, the choice seems pretty simple. It's unfair to condemn the process because you chose to subpar establishment within which to engage it.


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

We actually do already have the thread for post a pic of your feet...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Cute feet can make a girl much more feminine, whatever that is...


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

path0gen said:


> It's unfair to condemn the process because you chose to subpar establishment *within which to engage it*.


wow, you fancy


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I like to lick a women whole body from head to toe.


----------



## General Specific (Mar 4, 2008)

I have a foot fetish but like other guys have said, it depends on the girl. Some girls have pretty feet, especially when they've been pedicured but others have gross feet I wouldn't go anywhere near.
Both my ex girlfriends were turned on by it.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

path0gen said:


> If you have a choice between a) the place down the street where the entire work force is non English speaking Asian and have polaroids pasted onto obviously fake certifications, or b) a place a little out of the way, where the facilities are clean and the employees actually seem to know what they're doing and talking about but it costs $10 more, the choice seems pretty simple. It's unfair to condemn the process because you chose to subpar establishment within which to engage it.


If you are so into it why don't you give your gf a pedicure? Wouldn't you enjoy doing it anyways?

Anyways, I don't really care about my feet. I clip my toe nails and put on nail polish once in a blue moon. I certainly wouldn't risk getting fungus or god knows what else though. I mean seriously, cuticle removal?? And are there any nail salons that are staffed with Americans?


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

komorikun said:


> Just think about it. At a lot of these places they are doing stuff that can draw blood. Cutting off cuticles, hangnails, calluses, etc. I don't think pedicure/manicure places are as heavily licensed as tattoo/piercing parlors and most of the people working in these places probably barely even have a high school education.


You don't need a masters degree to keep things hygienic.


----------



## meeps (Dec 5, 2011)

komorikun said:


> If you are so into it why don't you give your gf a pedicure? Wouldn't you enjoy doing it anyways?


Then he'd have to see her feet when they aren't "feminine" enough.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

WintersTale said:


> I agree, and that's why I said it's about the total package.
> 
> Taylor Swift is another example of a celebrity that has the total package from head to toe.


Selena Gomez has very cute perfect feet.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

feels said:


> I dated a guy once with a foot/trample fetish. When he first told me about it I had no problem with it at all. By the end of the relationship, though, I never wanted to date a guy with a foot fetish again. He completely ruined the whole thing for me. I think it was partly because he could only get turned on by feet or someone walking on him and as time went on it just got really old. I was really supportive of it, did what he wanted me to, and I got nothing in return. He was also just a huge a**hole. So, the whole thing just kinda of left a bitter taste in my mouth even though I know not all guys with foot fetishes would be like him.
> 
> edit: holy sh*t, the post below me just reminded me of something. He once told me that I wasn't feminine enough. He said because of his fetish he imagined that he would be dating someone a lot more feminine...which I wasn't. :wife I don't even know why I'm bringing this up. Now I'm just venting I guess lol


Not all guys with a foot fetish like to be walked on. I think that's a different fetish. Just like the guys that are turned on by dirty and/or smelly feet.

Guys with a foot fetish appreciate pretty feet that are clean, small and don't have long toes.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

nubly said:


> Not all guys with a foot fetish like to be walked on. I think that's a different fetish. Just like the guys that are turned on by dirty and/or smelly feet.


Oh yeah I'm definitely aware that they're two separate things. He just happened to have both. I just have to mention both of them because they were so closely related.


----------



## Sam1911 (Dec 4, 2010)

the feet you guys posted are all ugly looking, now these are great looking feet


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Sam1911 said:


> the feet you guys posted are all ugly looking, now these are great looking feet


See I don't care for that bump/bone on the joint of the toe. It ruins a perfect foot.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's top tier desirability, I might not bother getting involved with someone that didn't have a foot fetish.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I like to lick a women whole body from head to toe.


I'm srschirm and I approve this message.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

komorikun said:


> If you are so into it why don't you give your gf a pedicure? Wouldn't you enjoy doing it anyways?
> 
> Anyways, I don't really care about my feet. I clip my toe nails and put on nail polish once in a blue moon. I certainly wouldn't risk getting fungus or god knows what else though. I mean seriously, cuticle removal?? And are there any nail salons that are staffed with Americans?


I don't think I've posted anything that would indicate I'm "so into it". I just use it as a basis for establishing how much a woman seems to care about her appearance/taking care of herself in general. And there are certainly nail salons that cater to people who don't mind spending a little extra to make sure the job is done right and the materials used sanitary. Yelp is your friend. I think you're blowing this whole fungus/infection/etc. thing a little out of proportion. You have a friend who had a bad experience. Yet millions of women pay for this service regularly and you rarely hear about botched pedicures or infections and such.

If it's not your thing, that's fine. I put it up there with women shaving their legs/armpits and men trimming their nose hairs. I feel like it's just one of those things that's nice to do for both yourself and your partner. You'd probably be hard pressed to find a guy that complains about well-kept feet and actually opposes the idea of your keeping them clean and pretty.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I like to lick a women whole body from head to toe.


WTF? lol :haha


----------



## evginmubutu (Sep 12, 2011)

**cold shudder**


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I like to lick a women whole body from head to toe.


I like to focus on one area in particular.


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

GOD NO O___O its disgusting imo
I HATE feet they are disgusting and ugly
one of the reasons I hate summers is people showing their ugly feet...
BLEGH, even if a guy would be extremely handsome great personality and a billionaire if he has a foot fetish I wouldnt date him even if he begged me to,
thank god my bf doesnt have one, but I could live with almost anything exept disgusting feet fetish ewwww


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

It's not weird. I'm not into it, though.


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

BrookeHannigan said:


> GOD NO O___O its disgusting imo
> I HATE feet they are disgusting and ugly
> one of the reasons I hate summers is people showing their ugly feet...
> BLEGH, even if a guy would be extremely handsome great personality and a billionaire if he has a foot fetish I wouldnt date him even if he begged me to,
> thank god my bf doesnt have one, but I could live with almost anything exept disgusting feet fetish ewwww


This is an interesting response. I get that you think other peoples' feet are gross. But does that apply to your own as well? If not, why would it be a bad thing for someone to admire them? I'm sensing a lot of self-image issues in this post. I accept that some people simply don't think feet are attractive. But there are so many responses from people who won't or can't accept that some people DO find them attractive.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

path0gen said:


> I don't think I've posted anything that would indicate I'm "so into it". I just use it as a basis for establishing how much a woman seems to care about her appearance/taking care of herself in general. And there are certainly nail salons that cater to people who don't mind spending a little extra to make sure the job is done right and the materials used sanitary. Yelp is your friend. I think you're blowing this whole fungus/infection/etc. thing a little out of proportion. You have a friend who had a bad experience. Yet millions of women pay for this service regularly and you rarely hear about botched pedicures or infections and such.
> 
> If it's not your thing, that's fine. I put it up there with women shaving their legs/armpits and men trimming their nose hairs. I feel like it's just one of those things that's nice to do for both yourself and your partner. You'd probably be hard pressed to find a guy that complains about well-kept feet and actually opposes the idea of your keeping them clean and pretty.


Very few men care about feet, so there is no point in risking fungus or other diseases. If I had a bf that was into it I'd let him give me pedicures.

Just having long hair is a big enough pain the *ss. Well, actually dieting is worse.

Did you ever complain to your ex-gfs about personal care issues, hair, makeup, clothes, etc?


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

> Very few men care about feet


False. In fact, I don't know any guys who don't at least consider their appearance in conjunction with their other physical attributes when sizing a woman up. I'm not saying every guy out there wants to suck toes or give foot massages. But if you think we just put them out of our minds or care so little about them that we don't notice when they're ugly, you're mistaken.

No, I never complained to an ex about personal care issues. Because I never had to. If one of them had decided to stop wearing deoderant, stop shaving her legs and chop off her hair, I promise I would have said something.

I understand that being a woman isn't easy. I'm just trying to explain that everything you do to make yourself a clean, hygenic and self-aware individual that conforms to her gender makes you that much more appealing to the opposite sex. We notice. We notice a pedicure. We also notice ugly, thrashed feet.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

path0gen said:


> False. In fact, I don't know any guys who don't at least consider their appearance in conjunction with their other physical attributes when sizing a woman up. I'm not saying every guy out there wants to suck toes or give foot massages. But if you think we just put them out of our minds or care so little about them that we don't notice when they're ugly, you're mistaken.
> 
> No, I never complained to an ex about personal care issues. Because I never had to. If one of them had decided to stop wearing deoderant, stop shaving her legs and chop off her hair, I promise I would have said something.
> 
> I understand that being a woman isn't easy. I'm just trying to explain that everything you do to make yourself a clean, hygenic and self-aware individual that conforms to her gender makes you that much more appealing to the opposite sex. We notice. We notice a pedicure. We also notice ugly, thrashed feet.


"conforms to her gender" :roll

Ewww.....as shiver went down my spine.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

path0gen said:


> False. In fact, I don't know any guys who don't at least consider their appearance in conjunction with their other physical attributes when sizing a woman up. I'm not saying every guy out there wants to suck toes or give foot massages. But if you think we just put them out of our minds or care so little about them that we don't notice when they're ugly, you're mistaken.
> 
> No, I never complained to an ex about personal care issues. Because I never had to. If one of them had decided to stop wearing deoderant, stop shaving her legs and chop off her hair, I promise I would have said something.
> 
> I understand that being a woman isn't easy. I'm just trying to explain that everything you do to make yourself a clean, hygenic and self-aware individual that conforms to her gender makes you that much more appealing to the opposite sex. We notice. We notice a pedicure. We also notice ugly, thrashed feet.


"conforms to her gender" :roll

Ewww.....a shiver went down my spine. So do you have a nice body? Muscular and tall with low body fat?


----------



## path0gen (Jun 28, 2006)

Yes, actually. I've made it a point to exercise regularly and eat healthy since things started to slip in my late 20's. It makes me feel better in general, helps with my anxiety and I know my s/o appreciates the effort as well. I think 6'1 is on the tall side but that's irrelevant, since I have no control over it.

I don't understand what any of that has to do with anything, though.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

It really doesn't have anything to do with anything.

And I think you're wrong in that women are measured by their feet. That is just...wrong...on so many levels. And if you have bad feet, you can always get a pedicure, and problem solved! 

The issue of whether or not someone is turned on or off by it is ridiculous, too. I am a member of a foot fetish community, and most of those guys are in loving relationships that involve foot fetish acts. Does that mean that every girl will be into it? No, but that doesn't mean that every guy who has a foot fetish is screwed...or isn't, literally.


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Pretty hardcore foot fetisher here. From as far back as i can remember it's been something i was into, even when i was a little boy.
Every girl i've dated seemed to be pretty cool with, especially after they get used to it. I don't think i'd date a girl who wasn't cool with it. Hell, i probably wouldn't associate with them as a friend either. If someone freaks out that much over a body part, i'd see them as a little loony. Not all there in the head ya know. 
Since some people mentioned some celebrities....id have to go with Vanessa Hudgens, Kirsten Storms, and Shawn Johnson. But there's tons of others with nice tootsies.


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I don't judge, but I probably wouldn't be interested in such a guy. 

My feet are not ugly (I'd say average) but I walk a lot and my skin gets dry, I'd be really paranoid about that around a guy with a foot fetish!


----------



## The Quiet Girl (Aug 10, 2012)

I actually embrace weird fetishes, cause I have a bunch myself lol. I'm open to almost anything.


----------



## alee (Mar 6, 2012)

VickieKitties said:


> That's top tier desirability, I might not bother getting involved with someone that didn't have a foot fetish.


To be honest, i do look at a girl's feet, but i won't go to the extend of sucking on toes (thats gross)


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Canucklehead said:


>


I remember seeing that on tv and being ashamed. Dudes like this give us a bad name. They're one reason why these "creepy" stereotypes exist. He clearly doesnt even care about the girls brain. But then again, on a show like that, i wouldn't either, because there'd be no brains.
Then there are dudes that go around secretly taking pictures of womens feet in public, posting them online. People getting arrested for sexual assault on womens feet all kinds of crazy crap. That guy in the vid seems like he might almost be that type. :no


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

that last line is painful


----------

